
So, based on the rent thread, I made an own/rent calculator - sershe
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RfQEZ_g7NDmQNd9m8x90_H_MD1CPU7anE11cJ8WvMuQ/edit?usp=sharing
======
sershe
...that actually gives you numbers for owner selling vs owner NOT selling (how
much are they in the hole); gives you numbers year by year; and is relatively
easy to modify - in particular, it wouldn't be hard to break down numbers for
housing appreciation, inflation, taxes, etc. year by year, if you know the
future in great detail, instead of having just one number for each.

Let me know if you see any issues. Feel free to copy and correct or modify, or
to play with. It was originally made in excel.

It is notable that for my $2700 rent and a barely equivalent 700k house I was
looking at, with 3% inflation and 5% total for both housing, rent and stock
market growth; if you never move, you "break even" with the renter after 41
years. Of course, if you sell you break even very quickly, but then you have
to live somewhere, so you go back to the same chart, or move to Vegas.

~~~
flyingamarnath
Correct. I agree with you

------
greypowerOz
please excuse stupid question, but isn't it fair to say that at some point the
buyer owns an asset, while the renter is still paying 25% or so on their
income ?

we paid off our 25 year mortgage 10 years early by adding what we could afford
to the required payment eaxh month. If one adopts this strategy early in the
repayment life it makes huge savings later..

sorry if this is not addressing the core question :)

nice work!!!

------
sershe
Update: corrected investment income issues

